# Book Raffle - Eddy Merckx The Cannibal



## DooDah (15 Sep 2014)

Thanks to @roadrash for passing this on to me in one of his book raffles. Great read BTW. As normal post up your names and I will get SWMBO to draw a name out of the hat on Friday. Posted free of charge this coming weekend. The only condition is that it is raffled again when you have finished it.


----------



## Spartak (15 Sep 2014)

Yes please 8-)


----------



## Drago (15 Sep 2014)

Go on then.


----------



## helston90 (15 Sep 2014)

Sounds like a good read- count me in please.


----------



## Vidor06 (16 Sep 2014)

Yes please


----------



## Saluki (16 Sep 2014)

Yes please


----------



## compo (16 Sep 2014)

Sounds worth a read so yes please.


----------



## Hop3y (16 Sep 2014)

Please!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (16 Sep 2014)

please may i be included.

thanks


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Sep 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2014)

yes please


----------



## heliphil (17 Sep 2014)

need a good read soon


----------



## martinclive (17 Sep 2014)

count me in - thanks


----------



## MattE72 (17 Sep 2014)

I'll have some of that action!


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Sep 2014)

Count me in please


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Sep 2014)

Yes please


----------



## simon the viking (17 Sep 2014)

Count me in please


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Sep 2014)

In the hat please


----------



## cisamcgu (17 Sep 2014)

If you could put my name in too, that would be great, thanks


----------



## 0lonerider (17 Sep 2014)

me me me! please.


----------



## DooDah (19 Sep 2014)

And the winner is.....as chosen out of a hat by my 4 year old daughter.........@Saluki. PM me your details and I will try to get it in the post tomorrow. Congrats.


----------



## roadrash (19 Sep 2014)

good to see it passed on @DooDah , there should be a couple more doing the rounds unless they are in the hands of slow readers


----------



## DooDah (19 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> good to see it passed on @DooDah , there should be a couple more doing the rounds unless they are in the hands of slow readers


Yes, I saw those. Thanks again for this book, great read. I might have another to pass on soon as well


----------

